# Sample Clips



## Nanalo74 (Jul 7, 2005)

The following are sample clips of Barry and I from our DVD Series, "Dynamic Kali". 
Enjoy!

www.combatartsusa.com/Knife_Preview.html

www.combatartsusa.com/Stick_Preview.html

www.combatartsusa.com/BoxTrapGrap_Preview.html

www.combatartsusa.com/Sensitivity_Preview.html

Vic


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice clips - the music was super funked.  I can dig it.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 9, 2005)

Cool baby!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Knarfan (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Vic !

Awesom clips ! You guys are smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I watched the knife drill about 15 or 20 times , you guys are training alot of skills just in that one drill . I like the forward vs reverse grip , all of the elbow checks after your low line cross taps & all of the sneaky arm /wrist slashes , you guys are working your feeding & recieving skills , I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The rest of the clips very good also . I will be checking out the DVD ! Oh yeh , the music is very groovy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Respects
Frank


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 11, 2005)

sayoc FF said:
			
		

> Hey Vic !
> 
> Awesom clips ! You guys are smooth
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank! 
That means a lot coming from you. I truly appreciate that.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 12, 2005)

Very cool.  :supcool:  I like the music you had for the knife and stick drills.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

It's funny, Barry was mad at me because he thought that I used the most basic stuff on the DVDs for the clips and that we had so much more cool stuff on there that I could have used. 

I'm going to rub these replies in his face.  

Thanks again,

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 16, 2005)

well let me say, ( and i have to watch what i say) it is alot better than some others i watched, great moves!!!


----------

